

Trust in T-Shirts - markitechtMA
http://savagethoughts.com/post/6283223049/trust-in-t-shirts

======
akaak
what does it take to get your T-Shirt. I have seen yours in the wild and
really like them. Could you tell here what supplier you use?

~~~
csavage
We use uberprints.com. Very cool that you've seen them in the wild!

~~~
akaak
Thanks!

